# entdecken (Synonym)



## Schlabberlatz

Ich möchte versuchen, eine Wortwiederholung zu vermeiden.

Der Schriftsteller Jules wird beim Verleger Pierre-Jules vorstellig. Dieser teilt ihm mit, dass er von seinem eingereichten Manuskript _Voyage en Angleterre_ nichts oder nur wenig hält. Unter anderem sagt er (ironisch) zu ihm: „Glauben Sie vielleicht, Sie hätten England *entdeckt*?“ Er schickt ihn fort, mit dem Auftrag, ihm demnächst etwas besseres vorzulegen. Jules legt also später sein nächstes Manuskript vor. Pierre-Jules ist hellauf begeistert. Er akzeptiert also den Roman. Vor dem Erscheinen des Buches erzählt er jedem, der zu ihm kommt: „Ich habe jemanden *entdeckt*! Ja, das können Sie mir glauben, ich habe jemanden *entdeckt*!“

[Der Bericht geht wie folgt weiter: ] Dieser Jemand, dessen Buch _Fünf Wochen im Ballon_ hieß, war der Junge, der England nicht *entdeckt* hatte; es war Jules Verne.

Was kann man da machen? Es so stehen lassen und im letzten Satz „nicht“ kursivieren? 



> „Ich habe jemanden entdeckt! […] Ja, das können Sie mir glauben, ich habe jemanden entdeckt!“
> 
> Dieser Jemand, dessen Buch _Fünf Wochen im Ballon_ hieß, war der Junge, der England _nicht_ entdeckt hatte; es war Jules Verne.


Oder anders formulieren? 


> ›Da habe ich einen gefunden‹, sagte Hetzel zu allen, die zu ihm kamen, ›ja, das können Sie mir glauben, da habe ich jemanden gefunden!‹
> 
> Dieser Jemand, dessen Buch _Fünf Wochen im Ballon_ hieß, war der Junge, der England nicht entdeckt hatte; es war Jules Verne.


Wortartenwechsel? 


> „Glauben Sie vielleicht, Sie seien der *Entdecker* Englands?“
> […]
> „Ich habe jemanden entdeckt! […] Ja, das können Sie mir glauben, ich habe jemanden entdeckt!“
> 
> Dieser Jemand, dessen Buch _Fünf Wochen im Ballon_ hieß, war der Junge, der nicht der *Entdecker* Englands war; es war Jules Verne.


Oder vielleicht: 


> „Ich habe jemanden ausfindig gemacht! […]


Oder: 


> „Ich bin da auf jemanden gestoßen! […]


Ich neige zu der Version mit dem Wortartenwechsel, aber so richtig toll scheint mir das auch nicht zu sein. Hat jemand eine gute Idee?


----------



## Kajjo

vielleicht auch:

_Ich habe jemanden entdeckt! Ja, das können Sie mir glauben, er ist eine echte Entdeckung._


----------



## Schlabberlatz

Danke sehr! 



Kajjo said:


> vielleicht auch:
> 
> _Ich habe jemanden entdeckt! Ja, das können Sie mir glauben, er ist eine echte Entdeckung._


Ich glaube, das geht leider nicht, weil dann der passende Anschluss zum nächsten Satz nicht vorhanden ist:
[…] Ja, das können Sie mir glauben, ich habe *jemanden* entdeckt!“
Dieser *Jemand*, dessen Buch _Fünf Wochen im Ballon_ hieß, war der Junge, der England _nicht_ entdeckt hatte […]


----------



## Frieder

Schlabberlatz said:


> Ich möchte versuchen, eine Wortwiederholung zu vermeiden.


Warum? Gerade in dieser Geschichte dient die Wiederholung von _entdecken _doch als Stilmittel – sozusagen in Herbeiführung der Pointe.


----------



## Schlabberlatz

Danke sehr! 



Frieder said:


> Warum? Gerade in dieser Geschichte dient die Wiederholung von _entdecken _doch als Stilmittel – sozusagen in Herbeiführung der Pointe.


Es handelt sich um eine Übersetzung. Im Originaltext werden zwei unterschiedliche Wörter verwendet. Das übersetzte Buch habe ich vor einiger Zeit als eBook rausgebracht. Ich habe jetzt vor, es auch als gedrucktes Buch rauszubringen. Da schaut man sich dann vorher ein paar Stellen noch mal an, um vielleicht noch ein paar kleine Retuschen anzubringen. Le mieux est l’ennemi du bien


----------



## bearded

Schlabberlatz said:


> Im Originaltext werden zwei unterschiedliche Wörter verwendet.


Welche denn?


----------



## Schlabberlatz

bearded said:


> Schlabberlatz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Im Originaltext werden zwei unterschiedliche Wörter verwendet.
> 
> 
> 
> Welche denn?
Click to expand...

Entschuldigung (vor allem @Frieder ) wenn ich Verwirrung gestiftet haben sollte. Das war sozusagen eigentlich das, was ich vermeiden wollte. Wenn ich den Originaltext zitiert hätte, hätte man vielleicht gedacht, es solle um die Übersetzung gehen. Ich suche aber nur ein Synonym. Warum soll ich da die Leute mit dem frz. Original verschrecken?  Nachher antwortet keiner  Das wäre ja ein Nachteil für mich.

Im Original stehen ‹ découvrir › und ‹ trouver › :

Eugène Muller: „Un éditeur – Homme de lettres –– J. Hetzel – P.-J. Stahl“, in: Le Livre, Revue du monde littéraire, Archives des écrits de ce temps, Bibliographie rétrospective, Paris, A. Quantin, 7. Jahrgang (1886), S. 137-148

Le Livre : revue mensuelle


----------



## bearded

Schlabberlatz said:


> Warum soll ich da die Leute mit dem frz. Original verschrecken?  Nachher antwortet keiner  Das wäre ja ein Nachteil für mich.


Na, zunächst: das Original würde _mich _nicht verschrecken.
Ich habe gedacht - nachdem Du geschrieben hattest ''im Originaltext werden 2 unterschiedliche Wörter verwendet'' - ,dass man eben im Original nach einer Inspiration hätte suchen können, um die Wiederholung von 'entdecken' zu vermeiden. Ich sehe jedoch, dass  Du nur die schon vorliegende Übersetzung in Betracht ziehen willst. Das Original soll nicht mehr geprüft werden: also bitte betrachte meine (implizite) Anregung als gegenstandslos.


----------



## Hutschi

Finden. Ich habe jemanden gefunden, eine echte Entdeckung. (Neutral)
Ausgraben - bildlich: Ich habe jemanden ausgegraben, eine echte Entdeckung ...

Aufgegabelt (bildlich) Ich habe jemanden aufgegabelt, eine echte Entdeckung

Viele Synonyme, nur wenige passen: Synonyme für entdecken | Bedeutung, Antonym, Fremdwort, Gegenteil
Eventuell Anregungen.

Im Kontext passt wahrscheinlich nur "gefunden" als Alternative.


----------



## Schlabberlatz

bearded said:


> Das Original soll nicht mehr geprüft werden: also bitte betrachte meine (implizite) Anregung als gegenstandslos.


Na ja, nachdem ich den Link doch angegeben habe, wird dich niemand davon abhalten, einen Alternativvorschlag zu machen 


Hutschi said:


> Finden. Ich habe jemanden gefunden, eine echte Entdeckung. (Neutral)


Danke sehr! 

›finden‹ könnte man wohl wirklich nehmen. Deine anderen Vorschläge sind glaube ich zu umgangssprachlich für den gegebenen Kontext.

Wäre die Variante mit „Entdecker Englands“ für dich akzeptabel? Das wäre interessant zu wissen


----------



## Hutschi

Ich denke, hier ist das Verb besser. Gerade wegen des parodistischen Zitats.


----------



## Schlabberlatz

Danke sehr! 



Hutschi said:


> Ich denke, hier ist das Verb besser. Gerade wegen des parodistischen Zitats.


Hm, dann muss ich noch weitergrübeln … Oder ob ich am Ende doch die Version mit „Entdecker Englands“ nehme? Als „das geringste Übel“?


----------



## bearded

Schlabberlatz said:


> nachdem ich den Link doch angegeben habe, wird dich niemand davon abhalten, einen Alternativvorschlag zu machen


Ich bin immer ein Befürworter der 'treuen' Übersetzungen.  Warum sollte man beim Übersetzen den Originaltext ''verbessern''?  'Entdecken' dort, wo _découvrir _steht, 'finden/ausfindig machen' dort, wo _trouver _steht.  _Le mieux est l'ennemi du bien_ (das Bessere ist Feind des Guten): diesen weisen Spruch hast Du ja selber zitiert.... Die ''Verbesserung'' wäre ein Verrat am Original und an seinem Geist - aus meiner Sicht.


----------



## Hutschi

Wenn es nicht England wäre, würde ich sagen: "Der hat das Rad auch nicht erfunden".
Spielt England eine besondere Rolle? Es sieht so aus.

" Glauben Sie, Sie hätten hier das Rad neu erfunden?"

Ist England entdecken im Original eine geflügelte Redewendung? Dann könnte man sie ersetzen.
In Deutsch wäre die Redewendung mit "England" dann keine "treue" Übersetzung.
Ich habe es noch nie gehört.


----------



## Schlabberlatz

Danke sehr! 



bearded said:


> Ich bin immer ein Befürworter der 'treuen' Übersetzungen.  Warum sollte man beim Übersetzen den Originaltext ''verbessern''?  'Entdecken' dort, wo _découvrir _steht, 'finden/ausfindig machen' dort, wo _trouver _steht.  _Le mieux est l'ennemi du bien_ (das Bessere ist Feind des Guten): diesen weisen Spruch hast Du ja selber zitiert.... Die ''Verbesserung'' wäre ein Verrat am Original und an seinem Geist - aus meiner Sicht.


Da sind die Geschmäcker verschieden  Es geht mir nicht um eine Verbesserung. ›finden/ausfindig machen‹ ist zwar eine Option, aber es ist nicht besonders idiomatisch in diesem Kontext, zumindest nach meinem Dafürhalten. Es wäre also nur eine Art Notlösung, um die Wortwiederholung zu vermeiden. Man muss da abwägen, wie wichtig einem diese Vermeidung ist.


> die junge Künstlerin ist entdeckt worden _(man hat ihr Talent entdeckt)_
> Duden | entdecken | Rechtschreibung, Bedeutung, Definition, Synonyme, Herkunft


Ein vergleichbares Beispiel ist im Eintrag für ›finden‹ nicht zu finden.



Hutschi said:


> Spielt England eine besondere Rolle? Es sieht so aus.
> 
> […]
> 
> Ist England entdecken im Original eine geflügelte Redewendung?


Verne hatte eine Reise nach England gemacht und diese als Inspiration für einen Reiseroman genutzt, _Voyage en Angleterre_. Der Verleger Hetzel war von dem Roman nicht begeistert und riet Verne, das Manuskript in irgendeine Ecke zu legen oder gleich zu verbrennen. Verne entschied sich für Ersteres; der Roman konnte also posthum (1989) herausgebracht werden, unter dem Titel _Voyage à reculons en Angleterre et en Écosse_. https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Reise_mit_Hindernissen_nach_England_und_Schottland


----------



## bearded

Schlabberlatz said:


> Ein vergleichbares Beispiel ist im Eintrag für ›finden‹ nicht zu finden.


Zwar kein echt literarisches Beispiel, aber immerhin..
50 neue Talente im Land gefunden | Robert Bosch Stiftung
und noch weitere (google unter 'Talent gefunden').


----------



## Schlabberlatz

bearded said:


> Schlabberlatz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ein vergleichbares Beispiel ist im Eintrag für ›finden‹ nicht zu finden.
> 
> 
> 
> Zwar keine echt literarischen Beispiele, aber immerhin..
> 50 neue Talente im Land gefunden | Robert Bosch Stiftung
Click to expand...

Ja, da passt der Ausdruck. Aber es geht um Schüler, nicht um Künstler. ›finden‹ scheint mir auch auf eine aktive Suche hinzudeuten. Bei ›entdecken‹ steht nicht fest, dass aktiv gesucht wurde. Und so dürfte es auch bei Verne gewesen sein. Der Schriftsteller hat einen Verleger gesucht und sein Manuskript eingereicht. Der Verleger darf dann hinterher trotzdem sagen: „Ich habe jemanden entdeckt“ 

(Gut, man könnte natürlich sagen: Ein Verleger ist immer auf der Suche nach neuen Talenten. Er sucht in den vielen Manuskripten, die ihm auch ohne Aufforderung eingereicht werden.)


----------



## Frieder

Also ich finde die Wiederholung von _entdecken _nach wie vor passend und (um ein neueres deutsches Wort aus dem Dunstkreis der Bullshitistik zu verwenden) zielführend. Er hat den Mann _entdeckt_, der England nicht _entdeckt _hat – das ist doch die Pointe der Geschichte.

Ich hatte ja auch schon daran gedacht, dem Verleger die Worte „ich habe jemanden gefunden, ja, das können Sie mir glauben, ich hab jemanden gefunden” in den Mund zu legen, aber es drückt einfach nicht das selbe aus, wie „ich habe jemanden entdeckt”. Vielleicht ist hier die Übersetzung tatsächlich besser als das Original ...

_Découvrir _und _trouver _haben hier beide die Bedeutung von _entdecken _(ich würd's so lassen).


----------



## Schlabberlatz

Danke sehr! 



Frieder said:


> ich würd's so lassen


Mal sehen, ob ich mich traue 


Frieder said:


> Er hat den Mann _entdeckt_, der England nicht _entdeckt _hat


Aber könnte man dann nicht besser ›nicht‹ kursivieren statt ›entdeckt‹?


> „Ich habe jemanden entdeckt! […] Ja, das können Sie mir glauben, ich habe jemanden entdeckt!“
> 
> Dieser Jemand, dessen Buch _Fünf Wochen im Ballon_ hieß, war der Junge, der England _nicht_ entdeckt hatte; es war Jules Verne.


OK so?


----------



## Kajjo

Schlabberlatz said:


> OK so?


Mit gefällt es.


----------



## Schlabberlatz

Danke sehr!


----------



## Frieder

Kajjo said:


> Mit gefällt es.


+1


----------



## elroy

> „Ich bin da auf jemanden gestoßen!


 What about using this verb but compensating by substituting a descriptive noun for “jemanden”?
_
Ich bin da auf eine Goldgrube/ein Talent/ein Genie/einen Schatz/[was auch immer zutrifft] gestoßen!_

Das könnte vielleicht eine elegante Lösung sein?


----------



## Schlabberlatz

Frieder said:


> +1


Danke sehr! 


elroy said:


> Ich bin da auf eine Goldgrube/ein Talent/ein Genie/einen Schatz/[was auch immer zutrifft] gestoßen!


Ja, man könnte vielleicht folgendes nehmen:
„Ich bin auf ein neues Talent gestoßen! […] Ja, das können Sie mir glauben, ich bin da auf ein (echtes) Talent gestoßen!“
Dieses Talent, dessen Buch _Fünf Wochen im Ballon_ hieß, war der Junge, der England nicht entdeckt hatte; es war Jules Verne.

[So ähnlich hätte man das auch mit Kajjos Version in #2 machen können, fällt mir da gerade auf. Aber „Entdeckung, deren / dessen …“ hört sich nicht so gut an, weil das grammatische Geschlecht nicht so gut passt.]

Ein bedenkenswerter Vorschlag, vielen Dank!  Noch mal nachgrübeln … da hatte ich mich gerade wieder mit der Version in #19 angefreundet … also, wahrscheinlich wird es doch jene Version (bleiben).

Edit: „(echtes)“ hinzugefügt.


----------



## elroy

Schade, ich war von meinem Vorschlag schon begeistert gewesen.


----------



## Schlabberlatz

elroy said:


> Schade, ich war von meinem Vorschlag schon begeistert gewesen.


Dein Vorschlag ist nicht schlecht! Ich habe es generell gern, wenn ich viele Vorschläge bekomme


----------

